# Testing Honda GX340 ignition coil



## Generator66 (Jul 19, 2021)

Hello, can anyone give me advice on deciding whether this coil is good or not please? It’s quite rusty and I have no spark... 

The problem is I cannot find any resistance values for this model coil...

The Honda part number is 30500-ze3-003

The primary windings were 0.25 Ohms, the secondary windings were 4.53 Ohms.

Both readings are lower than other differently designed ignition coils for small Honda engines. I can buy a new coil but they are very expensive (£100) and no returns!


----------



## Michaelkeith (Sep 23, 2020)

Sorry but I don’t know anything about ignition coils.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Both seem low to me. But does it have an auto cut off switch?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------

